# Primer VS BB Cream



## Love322 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking for a product that will smooth out my face tone and help my makeup last longer (for the school day) I am debating on Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream and the Hard Candy Skin Perfecting Primer.. 

I don't know much about BB creams....do you apply them under makeup? Which product do you recommend for a teenage girl who wants flawless skin..?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2012)

BB cream is a tinted cream that applies and works similar to a foundation.  A primer - that stuff goes underneath other products like a foundation.  Primers are not generally something you wear alone, much like the name describes its purpose - to ready the surface for a finishing application.  

Firstly, do you have acne?  or do you just need to even out skin tone?  

I wouldn't even consider any American product as a BB cream.  I'd call them more like a tinted moisturizer.  If  you want a real BB cream with active ingredients that qualifies them as a blemish balm, you would have to purchase a Korean product.  My suggestions are Skin79 or Missha.  I prefer Missha.  

Korean products have skin actives to reduce blemishes, whiten, reduce redness etc.  Maybelline and other american versions are substandard clones.  

As for hard candy primer, you can buy some mineral makeup to put over that.  MMU will also improve the appearance of your skin over the time you use it.  MMU has buildable coverage if you have blemishes to cover.  BB cream doesn't cover as well if you have full blown acne.


----------



## Love322 (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't exactly have _acne.. _but I do have blemishes and get minor breakouts on my cheek area.. I think I will try the primer instead, and wear it under my makeup...?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2012)

Primer isn't something you wear alone so you'll wear it under something, primer is generally for making the foundation stayon longer and block oils. It won't give you flawless skin.


----------



## LisaLee11 (Sep 11, 2012)

BB creams are like a miracle invention. I wouldn't survive without them! They are an all in one product to be used as a primer, moisturizer, and even foundation (if you get one with medium to full coverage). Most contain SPF and other properties such as skin whitening (reduce marks), anti-aging, or acne prevention.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 13, 2012)

I use a primer on my eyelids but a bb cream on my face... I have pretty clear skin. I find that the bb cream just evens me out and makes my skin look nice, and the primer on my eyelids helps my eye shadow not crease! I use Dr Jart's BB cream and Mac Paint Pot in Painterly. I SWEAR by the paint pot... I took a nap and woke up with perfect makeup!


----------



## amstern (Sep 14, 2012)

I tried the Dr. Jart Hydrating BB Cream and the Garnier BB Cream and was really underwhelmed. I understand that it's supposed "do it all" but I felt that it did it all kind of halfway. As a moisturizer, it was kind of eh and the "coverage" as a tinted moisturizer didn't impress me. I also found it to be extremely heavy (in the heat, I literally felt that I was melting). 

What I preferred instead was my normal routine of moisturizer (Kiehls Ultra Face Cream), Primer (Almay Smart Shade) and a light, natural foundation (currently, I'm obsessed with Chanel Aqualumier).


----------



## SarahNull (Sep 18, 2012)

I, personally, do NOT care for BB Creams and I have tried an array of them. The fact that color develops when friction is created (the more you rub, the more color you will receive and achieve, as a result) is a bit strange to me and I also find that most BB Creams don't cater to all undertones.

So, in short, I don't believe they are for all skin tones. A good moisturizer is one thing (especially a tinted one) but a BB Cream is different from a tinted moisturizer because the more you rub your skin, the more color you will achieve (which I stated previously). I must say that I think this can irritate a lot of skin types too, which is why I don't believe these are flexible to towards all skin types.

Personally, I believe a primer works effortlessly in a more accessible yet universal way. A primer is a sealer and creates a very balanced finish before applying your makeup.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 18, 2012)

From what I understand most American BB creams are very underwhelming. I have heard a lot of people liken them to tinted moisturizers. I do hear amazing things about some of the Asian BB creams though.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Love322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am looking for a product that will smooth out my face tone and help my makeup last longer (for the school day) I am debating on Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream and the Hard Candy Skin Perfecting Primer..
> 
> I don't know much about BB creams....do you apply them under makeup? Which product do you recommend for a teenage girl who wants flawless skin..?


 Missha is quite an amazing BB Cream. Amazon has very good deals for the Korean products like Missha and Skin79. Seoul Glamour (seller on Amazon) is who I buy from and shipping takes just over a week for me. Don't bother with Maybelline, it's just not the same thing. 

I would be happy to send you my Bare Minerals Brightening foundation primer (.5 oz sample) and my Dr. Jart+ BB Cream (.1 oz sample). I have used both a couple of times but there is a lot of the Prime Time left and at least 2 uses of the Dr. Jart+. That way you can compare without wasting $$. 

I also recommend trying mineral make up over EITHER of these products. I get my mineral foundation from Sweet Face Minerals. They are definitely within your budget and will really help to make your skin look gorgeous. Just PM me with your address and I'll get the samples into the mail, since I won't be using them! 

-- btw, eyelid primer is still a good idea and different from either foundation primer or BB Cream.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missha is quite an amazing BB Cream. Amazon has very good deals for the Korean products like Missha and Skin79. Seoul Glamour (seller on Amazon) is who I buy from and shipping takes just over a week for me. Don't bother with Maybelline, it's just not the same thing.
> 
> ...


Agree about getting a Korean BB cream!  I've had good luck with both Skin79 and Skin Food BB creams, both of which I ordered on Amazon via Seoul Glamour.  The prices of the Korean BB creams are quite reasonable as well.  I also set my BB cream with mineral makeup.  I'm currently using foundation from The All Natural Face and having good results.


----------



## lauralveras (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi!!! Im searching Missha BB cream, but the shades that are avaible doesnt look that will suit me!! I have very pale yet yellow skin (I am latin) and I wish a natural coverage. Wich Missha bb cream is right for me?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 12, 2013)

I've tried countless American brand BB creams and didn't like any of them. My favorites are Dr Jart++Black Label Detox and Skin79 Oriental Gold. I've never tried Missha, but maybe one of my subs will send a sample.


----------



## korsis (Aug 13, 2013)

> Â I've tried countless American brand BB creams and didn't like any of them. My favorites are Dr Jart++Black Label Detox and Skin79 Oriental Gold. I've never tried Missha, but maybe one of my subs will send a sample.


I love a tinted moisturizer from Germany and I still order it via eBay! Check out my last order! At the end BB or CC creams are just fancy words for the same thing. ðŸ˜€



(Are you from there too? Your first name sounds like it?)


----------



## wakeuplittle (Aug 13, 2013)

Related question: do you use primer before applying bb cream or after?


----------



## Inkquisite (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to echo what others have said, I love love love my Missha B bb cream. Only downside to it is perhaps its limited shades, it only has 3 options, however it does settle down on the skin so that color variations are not noticeable. Having said that, it has coverage comparable with drugstore foundations so it is a lot more than a tinted moisturizer. I find that because bb creams are more creamy, hence slide around more using a primer is advisable. The only primer that I feel I can recommend is the new Benefit Stay Flawless, ideal for all skin types. However this product is quite pricey. You could get away with powdering it well. I suggest you trial products out on your face to see how long they last on their own, then with powder of top, and then you can decide if you really need a primer. 



> Originally Posted by *wakeuplittle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Related question: do you use primer before applying bb cream or after?


 You apply primer, after moisturizing your skin but before bb cream/foundation/powder.

Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess I'm odd, I don't use anything else when I use my BB creams. I use Dr Jarts++ Black Label Detox and Skin79 Oriental Gold.

If I'm wearing normal foundation I put on a moisturizer with SPF, wait twenty minutes then apply my foundation. I've never used any face primer, just eyelid primer.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm odd, I don't use anything else when I use my BB creams. I use Dr Jarts++ Black Label Detox and Skin79 Oriental Gold.
> 
> If I'm wearing normal foundation I put on a moisturizer with SPF, wait twenty minutes then apply my foundation. I've never used any face primer, just eyelid primer.


 Not odd at all. If I don't wear a primer it's because I'm using a BB cream (Skin79 Absolute) as my primer.


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 14, 2013)

I too use the Missha BB Cream.  If I use a primer, I us Missha's BB Boomer.  It is a primer specifically formulated to use under Missha's BB creams.  I got a free sample in one of my orders from them and have been using it ever since.  It is relatively cost effective too, I think the last time I ordered I only paid $12 for the full size.

I really try to match my products.  If I am using one brands shampoo, I prefer to use their conditioner too.  I find that most times companies that have a foundation/primer combo make them to work together.

Also, when I wear Missha BB cream the only things I put under it are my eye cream and whatever anti aging serum I am using and the BB Boomer.  I find that the BB Cream + Boomer is plenty of moisturizer for my skin.  From my small amount of research this is all anyone should need.  I sometimes will use a little extra concealer set with powder on top, but only if I have a spot that just isn't covered well with the BB.

I pretty much have given up foundation for my Missha.  It is that good.  It gives my rosacea red skin the even coverage that I need and crave.  It is amazing stuff.


----------

